# REGEN Indicator?! TSB?! Update?!



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been away for some time, but I posted a follow-up to the issues I had with my CTD as explained in my original "limp-mode" thread, which a moderator moved to the technical page.

While I haven't had further issues with my CTD in the 4,000 miles since needing a manual REGEN, and, subsequently, a new O2 sensor, I have zero doubt that more and more issues with the CTD's DPF/emission system will (and have!, after doing a cursory search of the website) continue to occur. Is anyone aware of recent computer program updates to our vehicles that will let the driver know when a REGEN is occurring, or about to occur? The more I drive the CTD and gain an understanding of how the vehicle manages the emissions via the DPF and the REGEN cycle, the more I recognize the impact an indicator would have on owners' abilities to prevent the DPF from clogging. Something simple as a little light in the dashboard would work well. As far as I'm aware, at the present time the only way to tell our vehicles are in a REGEN is to take note of a significant drop in fuel mileage. That is, if one doesn't want to purchase one of those add-on aftermarket programmers. And, if my experience is in anyway "normal," I found the CTD to (I think!) REGEN at the worst possible times (when driving at relatively slow speeds and during trips around town).

I can see that the CTD product development team probably thought this indicator unnecessary as more and more vehicles become "hands-off", but this is not an insignificant oversight as it directly impacts reliability, the [somewhat poor] GM image, and therefore their bottom line, especially in a "family" sedan.

Thoughts?

LG


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't think anything has been done. I have interrupted a couple regens, but never had any ill effects as a result. I think there is an update to make the regen burn hotter and/or longer. 

One sure way to know if you interrupted one is the fan staying on after shutdown, but then again you have already stopped it before it completed at this point.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

An indicator light does not impact reliability. It would be nice to know, but a light isn't going to solve an engineering issue or a faulty part. 

I personally have had zero issues and am currently sitting at 35 thousand miles.

I have never noticed a regen occurring. Only reason I knew it was doing so was when I shut off the car last winter and the fan was screaming still.

I did just get an OBD to Bluetooth adapter though and have been using it with the Android program Torque to try to watch for a regen.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I still would like to have a dash light indication of a regen in progress. I would rather drive one to completion than shut the car down with an inferno hot turbo and exhaust. Not to mention be able to better track regen cycles.


----------



## LemonGolf (Feb 17, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> An indicator light does not impact reliability. It would be nice to know, but a light isn't going to solve an engineering issue or a faulty part.
> 
> I personally have had zero issues and am currently sitting at 35 thousand miles.
> 
> ...


You're correct...An indicator, whether it be a light or otherwise, does not directly impact the reliability of the vehicle. What it _can_ do, however, is indirectly impact reliability of the vehicle - similar to a check engine light providing an impending, or post indication of part or system failure that, if ignored, may lead to further damage. The difference in this case being it is used proactively, instead of reactively, to prevent damage or malfunction (clogging).

I'm curious to know your driving patterns. Do you drive a high percentage on the highway, or at a constant medium-high speed and distance to completely heat the engine each drive? I know that my driving patterns put me between 50-60% highway, as tracked through the past 7 months and 12,000 miles, and that after methodically breaking in my engine to 5,000 miles (with no less than 10-15 miles per trip), I now drive "normally" with regular quantities of short trips and long trips.

Let us know how well the adapter works!

LG


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Right, I would like the indicator light as well, but if the system is functioning as it should, a interupted regen should not be an issue. It should reattempt and if interrupted to many times it should pop up and tell you to keep driving. I saw this message first hand while driving a brand new GM diesel truck back when I did construction.

I drive 44 miles each way to work, majority of the time I average 52-72 MPH (depending on the speed limit of course.) To answer your question anytime I drive to work the car is fully heating up. Yet, last winter when getting home from work (on a VERY cold day) was the first time I noticed the fan screaming when I shut off the car. I have observed the same behavior one more time, both times during the winter. 

I obviously make short trips around town as well, but the majority of my driving is the commute to work.

As far as the Torque App, I have set it to monitor the EGR Voltage and EGT Temp (along with many other things.) According to some quick research on the TDI forums these are the two spots where I should be able to observed a regen in progress. Honestly though, even if I knew it was in the middle of a regen I'm still pulling in the garage and going inside. Obviously if it got to the point where it advised to keep driving I would do so.


----------



## karm (Oct 31, 2014)

How about putting the % of DPF fill on one of the display screens? This way would know when a regen will be coming. In my case, I could plan a nice highway jaunt to work when I know a regen is due. 

Since my engine light is on so much of the time, and my dealership visits are so frequent, I think this could cut down on that. I would be a much happier customer.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree a light would be nice. For what it's worth, about a month ago my commute went from 70 miles a day to 4. I ended up on the highway most weekends, but the weekend before the second week of the job, the regen started soon before I got home from a 200 mile trip (go figure). The fan blasted when it was shut off after driven for my commute and some other local driving for 4 days. I was hoping little burn offs here and there would eventually finish it off. I got impatient, and a little nervous, so I took it on the interstate for about 12 or 13 miles at the end of that 4th day and that finished it off. No "Keep Driving" light ever came on. Point being, either I got lucky or this may not be much of a concern for cars without faulty parts.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I very often spend a lot of time in traffic and short trips (like 3-4 days in a row). I have not had any issues with regens. That being said, I almost always drive until the car is up to operating temp and most usually have a few WOT runs in there to heat things up, even if that is just 0-25 MPH.


----------

